# One thing about Fedor...



## Papou (May 13, 2010)

... that the bashers seem to forget:

He`s like a middle weight with 20 pounds of belly fat who keeps beating bigger (sometimes 40+ lbs) and taller heavyweights.

How that doesn`t strike some people as miraculous just proves how biased and delusional they are. 

Take the Rogers fight for example, just look at the size difference between AO and Rogers, then look at Fedor: they shouldn`t even be in the same division, yet people expect him to match up with as much ease as another physical monster would.

I like Fedor a lot, but watching MMA is just a hobby and it changes nothing to my life if he wins or loses. I try to stay as unbiased as possible when analysing those things.

I just find it crazy that some folks call him overrated when the dude just keeps pulling out victories against opponents with such physical advantages.

That`s all.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

Fedor isn't even one of my favorite fighters, but I cannot deny his greatness. He is an undersized heavyweight; the guys he fights are usually much bigger than him, but he seems to just overcome this to embarrass them, and always puts on an exciting fight. It amazes me how many people shit on him and make troll threads, I guess if I think about it, Fedor is very polarizing, so I don't blame them.

I got a Fedor hat for free a few months ago and wear it all the time. He seems like a cool guy.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

hasn't this 'fedor is so small for a heavyweight' topic been beat to death yet?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

He hasn't even lost yet, and the fanboys are ready with the excuses.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

See, the Fedor haters have arrived. I can at least stand Fedor "Nut-huggers" because they speak in a positive light, you guys are just doom and gloom.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't hate Fedor, I hate his fans. I do want him to lose though, so maybe the veil can be removed from the MMA world and we can see the real best fighters in the world honored.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Fedor is a great fighter. I rather be a technical mastermind then a 265 pound giant.


----------



## DrunkInsomniac (May 6, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> I don't hate Fedor, I hate his fans. I do want him to lose though, so maybe the veil can be removed from the MMA world and we can see the real best fighters in the world honored.


Gsp? ray01:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

are you saying he's too small for hw? if so, let him move down to lhw and see where he ranks among shogun, rampage, machida etc.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Cro Cop is a small heavyweight....Wanderlei fought guys bigger than him...Kevin Randleman switched between weight classes.Also Fedor has fought a ton of guys his size so I don't see how he's undersized as a heavyweight


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

vilify said:


> are you saying he's too small for hw? if so, let him move down to lhw and see where he ranks among shogun, rampage, machida etc.


Rampage has been quoted as being absolutely terrified of Fedor. :thumbsup:




What people hate about Fedor is he's a mercenary who doesn't care if he wins or loses or about a "legacy" of any kind, and yet here he is the #1 HW in the world with no real losses in a decade.


----------



## Papou (May 13, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> He hasn't even lost yet, and the fanboys are ready with the excuses.


Fanboy? Do you like some fighters more than others? Or are you ABSOLUTELY neutral and just enjoy watching fights? If you said yes to the first question, then you are a fanboy too I guess. If you said yes to the second question, well good for you now go make me a sammish.



leifdawg said:


> I don't hate Fedor, I hate his fans. I do want him to lose though, so maybe the veil can be removed from the MMA world and we can see the real best fighters in the world honored.


 You hate his fans? HATE? Why? The man has accomplished amazing feats, is humble and has a mystical aura surrounding him (perceived, he`s just a man after all) What is there not to like? Why would you hate someone who likes him? Grow up.



vilify said:


> are you saying he's too small for hw? if so, let him move down to lhw and see where he ranks among shogun, rampage, machida etc.


 Obviously I don`t decide for Fedor. I would be as curious as anyone to see ANY matchup, and I don`t think he will win forever. In fact, I don`t know anything, I just enjoy watching him fight and hope that he continues to add to his legacy because it`s something special. 



Sousa said:


> Cro Cop is a small heavyweight....Wanderlei fought guys bigger than him...Kevin Randleman switched between weight classes.Also Fedor has fought a ton of guys his size so I don't see how he's undersized as a heavyweight


 The guys you mentioned, check their records. Nuff`said. (Actually, let me add that they are awesome fighters, and I have respect for anyone who enters a ring or cage. But the bottom line is, you can`t deny the level of success Fedor has had.)


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Papou said:


> The guys you mentioned, check their records. Nuff`said. (Actually, let me add that they are awesome fighters, and I have respect for anyone who enters a ring or cage. But the bottom line is, you can`t deny the level of success Fedor has had.)


Check their records sure I have but I made a point in taht size shoudln't be considered a factor because there are "small"heavyweights and big ones too. Fedor isn't that small but i still don't think fedor is taht good. Look at the list of guys he's beaten only 3 maybe are considered good/great fighters the rest aren't.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Everyone should just be great full that you get to see Fedor fight,after he retires you will all be stuck watching overrated fighters like Brock.
I'm glad i got to see MJ play live and i'm glad i still get to see Fedor fight,Fedor vs Overeem should be insane.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

But you can look at this from two different sides! Yes Fedor is (was) most of the time undersized against the big HW's and still won.

But you can also say, why didn't he join the LHW devision? Wich would be perfect for his statue?? I tell you why, cause the HW devision was always the waekest devision in MMA (Not anymore I agree) but in Fedor's prime it was. LHW however was always considered to be the toughest devision. I don't believe Fedor would still be undefeated, if he would have fought at his normal weight class!

You can look at it this way and the other.. Still Fedor is a Legend!


----------



## Papou (May 13, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> But you can look at this from two different sides! Yes Fedor is (was) most of the time undersized against the big HW's and still won.
> 
> But you can also say, why didn't he join the LHW devision? Wich would be perfect for his statue?? I tell you why, cause the HW devision was always the waekest devision in MMA (Not anymore I agree) but in Fedor's prime it was. LHW however was always considered to be the toughest devision. I don't believe Fedor would still be undefeated, if he would have fought at his normal weight class!
> 
> You can look at it this way and the other.. Still Fedor is a Legend!


It`s all speculation though, but I agree. You could even say he got "lucky" in some fights, there are many many different factors that influence the outcome of a fight.

I`m against making any sports figure a god, but it`s really awesome when some of them rise above the others in such spectacular fashion.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Sousa said:


> Cro Cop is a small heavyweight....Wanderlei fought guys bigger than him...Kevin Randleman switched between weight classes.Also Fedor has fought a ton of guys his size so I don't see how he's undersized as a heavyweight


THIS!!!!!^^^^^^

Fedor only has a few fights against credible opponents that are much larger than him.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Papou said:


> Fanboy? Do you like some fighters more than others? Or are you ABSOLUTELY neutral and just enjoy watching fights? If you said yes to the first question, then you are a fanboy too I guess. If you said yes to the second question, well good for you now go make me a sammish.
> 
> You hate his fans? HATE? Why? The man has accomplished amazing feats, is humble and has a mystical aura surrounding him (perceived, he`s just a man after all) What is there not to like? Why would you hate someone who likes him? Grow up.


There is a difference between a fan and a fanboy. 
Okay, maybe hate is a little strong of a word. 

As for the second part, why are you talking about Fedor? I have no problem with Fedor the man or the fighter. I have a problem with the fans who deify him. His fans put him on such a pedastal that it even affects the rankings of his opponents. Brett Rordgers didn't belong anywhere near the top 10 HW list. Also Sylvia, Arlovski, and Barnett had very questionable rankings at the time of their fights with Fedor.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> Also Sylvia, Arlovski, and Barnett had very questionable rankings at the time of their fights with Fedor.



Yeah, Barnett was definitely of questionable ranking when he *fought Fedor.* :confused05:



When Arlovski fought Fedor he was top 3 and was in the best shape of his career. He just got done beating Marcio Cruz, Werdum, Ben Rothwell, and Roy Nelson. Fedor KO'd him in 3 minutes.


Fedor can submit people off his back, he's won the Combat ***** national championships over and over again and the international Combat ***** championships and is a judo black belt.


And he's NEVER lost. Let's take a look at other top fighters and who they lost to:


*
Anderson Silva*:

Ryo Chonnan 

Daiju Takase

Luiz Azeredo

*
BJ Penn:*

Frankie Edgar

Lyoto Machida

GSP x2

Matt Hughes

Jens Pulver


*Georges St Pierre:*

Matt Hughes

Matt Serra


*Frank Mir:*

Brandon Vera

Marcio Cruz

Shane Carwin

Brock Lesnar

Ian Freeman




There's a lot of nobodies on this list, people who aren't even in the same weight class any more or people who have never made a real impact on their respect division. And yet these fighters are still toted as being 100% legit.


If Fedor fought some unknown guys and LOST I could see discrediting him. But if he fights people and wrecks them how could you possibly argue? 

He's got vicious KO power, great top control, inarguably great submission defense, and he can sub people explosively from his back, from mount, from side control, anywhere. And yet everybody's hating? wtf.

If we saw JDS sub someone off his back he'd be sung as the #1 HW ever. We tote Cain as a top HW and he's beat a bunch of nobodies and one guy years and years past his prime. We say Lesnar's the #2 HW in the world and yet he's lost recently and basically has three wins over people not relevant in the division?


The bias against Fedor is insane, and I think people are just frustrated because the #1 HW simply doesn't care that he's the #1 HW, so people are abandoning him.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

:sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07::sarcastic07:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I couldn't have said it better myself Khoveraki.

I won't be joining this debate because it's been done a million times, and, there's no doubt in my mind that Fedor is the greatest mixed martial artist ever thus far in the sport, so debating it is simply annoying.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah, Barnett was definitely of questionable ranking when he *fought Fedor.* :confused05:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First good call on Barnett, maybe they fought in his mind. 
I'm not saying Fedor's not great, but some of this is BS. First Arlovski being in the best shape of his career, not a big deal. The truth is that he beat a nodbody in Cruz. Squeeked out a win against a subpar LHW that controlled him for 1 1/2 rounds. Won a decision against Werdum in which anybody landing a punch would have double the punch stats. Then he beat the former IFL guys who have never registered a win over a top HW. Arlovski should not have ever been in the top five period.

Secondly the whole Fedor hasn't lost thing bugs me. He has lost. That's why there's a 1 after the dash in his record. I know it wasn't fair. So what? You don't get to rewrite history, or change a judge/ref call. If I could do that Fedor doesn't get that fight, because Arona deserved the decision. I'd also make Jon Jones undefeated and call interference on Steve Bartman and make the Cubs 2003 NL champs. The ref made the call he did. Fedor is great but he has lost.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

vilify said:


> are you saying he's too small for hw? if so, let him move down to lhw and see where he ranks among shogun, rampage, machida etc.


He would fair alot better then Shogun, Rampage and Lyoto would against Cain, Carwin, JDS and Lesnar. Whats your point? How does this detract in any way from the FACT that Fedor has been the smaller guy in just about all of his fights and won convincingly? The OP was simply making this point. Any fighter holding this kind of statistic should be respected.

Haters gotta hate I guess.​


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> He would fair alot better then Shogun, Rampage and Lyoto would against Cain, Carwin, JDS and Lesnar. Whats your point? How does this detract in any way from the FACT that Fedor has been the smaller guy in just about all of his fights and won convincingly? The OP was simply making this point. Any fighter holding this kind of statistic should be respected.
> 
> Haters gotta hate I guess.​


my point is that he chooses to fight at HW so he doesnt deserve any extra credit for it. 

virtually every fighter with the exception of the super big ones like lesnar can afford to drop 1 weight class. 

okay buddy.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah, Barnett was definitely of questionable ranking when he *fought Fedor.* :confused05:


I realize he never fought Barnett, I was just being lazy. What I meant was a the time he was supposed to fight Barnett.





> When Arlovski fought Fedor he was top 3 and was in the best shape of his career. He just got done beating Marcio Cruz, Werdum, Ben Rothwell, and Roy Nelson. Fedor KO'd him in 3 minutes.


Werdum is the only guy on that list that was anywhere near the top 10 at the time. And even though Arlovski KO'd Nelson, that is a very questionable win as the knockout occured immediately following on of the worst standups I've ever seen.


I will ignore the rest of your post as you obviously ignored the part of my post where I stated I have zero problem with Fedor the man or the fighter.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Why is it people are gutless when they give red rep and decide not to leave their name? Someone disagrees with me so they give red rep how dumb


----------



## Powers (May 10, 2010)

Actually when Fedor weighed in against Rogers, I'll admit I started to have doubts because Rogers dwarthed him. But in the cage as they started swinging, Fedor appeared bigger & sizeibally comaprable to Rogers by not much of a difference. I think it was how Fedor swung at Roger after the Roger's jab that caught Fedor. I was like damn! that was a heavy swing. So yes Fedor may seem small to all these new breed HWs..but he brings a big fight in his fights.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

At least one fact that Fedor has been beating guys much bigger than him throughout his career puts him higher in MMA history books than, for example, Wanderlei Silva (who lost to Mirko badly), BJ Penn (unsuccessful at WW) and George St-Pierre (who hasn't even tried to fight at MW). I'm not saying those guys must fight fighters from other weight classes, but that would show us how their skills would nullify size difference if they are that great. Fedor, Anderson and Dan Henderson thus far are the best examples. We can add Gracie here, but old UFC is quite different story...


----------

